# Some info on DNP...



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice little bit on DNP... very dangerous if used unwisely...

Why you might want to use DNP.

Add some DNP to an animals diet. DNP can get metabolism up at least 50% which is conservative as some say 75%This would mean if the animal eats 3000calories maintenance they are now at 1500 calories a day with no change in diet! A 2500 calorie a day would leave them with 1250 calories a day. There are 4086 calories in 1lb of fat and at 3000 calories a day your DNP adjusted calories for the day is 1500. Multiply that x 7 days to give you 10500 calorie deficit which is 2.5 lbs of fat loss for the week. At the 2500 calorie you have a 2.14 lb fat loss. These are both below what the BO diets claim and you don't have to stop eating!

If your animals weigh around 200lbs their effective dose is 400mg and the max can be as high as 800mg a day.

High fat diets market on the basis that you are going to be able to lose 1.5-2lbsof fat by just changing your diet!

1 gram of fat is 9 calories. There are 454grams in a 1 pound. This gives you 4086 calories for 1lb of fat. If you want to lose that 1lb of fat you have to have a 4086 calorie deficit to do it. In other words, you need -4086calories in your diet if you want to lose 1 lb of fat. Now, Let's say you are at 3000 cal a day for maintenance. That is 21000 calories a week. You believe the marketing of the post above and think you can lose 1.5lbs of fat. That, my friends, is 6129 calories which you have to subtract from 21000 which leaves you with 14871 calories for the week or 2124 calories a day. You are going from 3000 to 2124 a day. If you want to lose that great sounding 2pounds you are now at 12828 for the week or 1832 calories a day.

Let's be realistic and put you at 2500maintenance calories. To lose 1.5lb you now need 11371 calories a week or 1624calories a day or a nearly 900 calorie a day change. To lose the magical 2lb aweek you need 9328 calories for the week or 1333 calories a day or a 1167calorie change per day! That is rather difficult, but let's add some DNP which can get you metabolism up at least 50%which would mean you are now at only 1500 calories a day for a 3000 calorie diet with no change in diet! A 2500calorie a day would leave you with 1250 calories a day.

These are both below what the BO diets claim and you don't have to stop eating!

What you want to keep in mind

Everyone is different.

Don't take it on an empty stomach or it will feel like you have indigestion for most of the day.

I wanted to stress not to just go balls out(5mg/kg) and you should move up gradually on DNP for your first experience.

If you have an allergic reaction with red spots and itching then stop the DNP and get some Benadryl and then you should be able to start again.

The type of diet will also affect how you feel, as well as the type of workouts you are doing. These are variables you also will have to figure out for yourself. The logic of my dieting regimen follows that while you are DNP all the glycogen/glucose is being scavenged to provide ATP for the mitochondria so you will want to eat a regular diet. High fat BO is not going to help you build muscle even though DNP is anti-proteolytic (protein sparing).. Furthermore, when you eat fat it is morelikely to go to fat! That is scientifically proven. So if I'm trying to burn fat, why would I want to eat it right back?

DNP is anti-proteolytic which means it uses carbohydrates or fats exclusively to supply energy for the mitochondria and does not facilitate muscle breakdown, however, this does not therefore mean DNP is positive for muscle building. The cells are running on overdrive and they are not going to be looking to make themselves bigger which requires even more energy.

Everyone is different and other supplements you take will affect your results, but as a whole, most people are not going to do well or feel well on high fat and DNP. I also have found that taking particular supplements helps with how will you feel while on the DNP.

I feel better when I don't do huge carbs, however, when I don't do any as in high fat type diets, my workouts suffer just the same. Each individual has to decide for themselves and put those factors into perspective with what their goals are and how fast they want to accomplish them and how bad they are willing to feel for the desired weight loss.

WARNING: DNP will turn everything and anything yellow including skin, clothes, carpet, and hair. I dropped a capsule in my DNP container and bent over to look for it and my hair touched the edge of the container and my hair got dyed yellow! My hair did not even touch the DNP, but just the side of the container for about 2 seconds! DNP for the most part is not removable or bleachable with normal chemicals. It will also track. By that I mean, you think you have washed it off your hands and you touch something and later you see yellow spots on what you touched. If you are making caps you need 2 pairs of gloves, at least, as the DNP goes through the first pair due to an atrraction it has for moisture. DNP sublimes and floats. Due to this sublimation it will land on EVERYTHING if you leave it out even if there is noair circulation. DNP goes through EVERYTHING including plastic, hdpe plastic, pet plastic, plastic bags, nitrile and latex gloves. It can be washed ou tof clothing with hot water and detergents that have phenolic compounds in them such as Tide. DNP is not solvated bylaquer thinner, acetone, paint thinner or turpentine or any of the common organic solvents. If you wash your hands immediately after touching DNP with gamma-butyrolactone, otherwise know as GBL and use to make GHB, and then a detergent such as Dawn dishwashing soap, the stain will come out for the most part.

I have to say that a certain guru which some people keep quoting is what I feel to be a very unreliable source. I will give him credit for bringing DNP to the forefront, but I will bet you a million bucks that he has never done it or mixed it. Here is a quote that bears this out; 'I don't see what the worry is about everything turning yellow? I have no problems, I just dry it out and cut it with a credit card and cap it.'

That is total BULL****!. Anyone who has used or mixed DNP powder knows that it will get on EVERYTHING and turn it yellow. It goes through plastic bags. Just today I was sending someone3g for research and I put it into a ziploc and 2 hours later I came back and the envelope under the bag was YELLOW! It goes through 1 laver of rubber gloves. It turns white HDPE bottles yellow. It floats everywhere. I had to putmy stuff in a hood because it got on everything I had sitting out and I had to wash all my glassware and scales before I could use them again. DNP floats by sublimation which would be known just be reading the safety sheet or the MerckIndex.. On the basis of that statement alone I have some real problems believing anything he says on the subject, but another famous quote is, 'DNP will raise your body temp high enough to kill you!' This also proves that he has never done it because as you will find, your body temp only goes up about one degree. Ok, enough about the fake guru.

Someone just asked me if the **** I sent them was real. Well, if you want a test then rub it on your hands and throw some on your carpet. When your carpet has to be replaced because NOTHING can remove the yellow and you look like a total ass because your hands are bright yellow, then you can ask me if it is real!

Mostly people are taking DNP for 1 week at a time because it exhausts you and you sweat a lot, usually that is what I do, but due to my 'work' with DNP I got a dose while on an ECA week and that combination of DNP-ECA was like methamphetamine. In fact it was better because it had less side affects. I would venture that DNP-PPACA would also have the same methamphetamine effects. At this time I do not know, however, whether PPA works on the same receptor so I would not do them back to back in cycles. ECAY where Y is yohimbine is also a combination that has meth type benefits. Clen-DNP did not exert any magical meth benefits that I noticed.

Have not taken PPACA or PPACA-DNP or PPACAY.

Tyramine and yohimbine are awesome and someone that I hold using it was getting goosebumps and asked a pharmacologis what the goosebumps were about. Thepharmacologist told him that it meant he was burning a lot of calories. I love this combination and it is just like meth due to large releases of NA although it only lasts 4 hours or so.

DNP also 'upgrades' the effects of clen. If you have used clen before and it had/has stopped working, then DNP will bring back it's glory.

I like to keep the clen and DNP a week apart due to the affects they have on T3 although they work on different mechanism it is just a precaution to keep from shutting down the T3. You could add Y to it for an added benefit which will not cause downgrade of anything. Reports on DNP-Y indicate a higher rise in body temperature on this combination.

Due to the systemic affects of DNP, it affects EVERY cell in the body that has mitochondria, including smooth(digestive) and muscle and fat as well, you will not see a significant rise inbody temp like you see with clen or ECA. Clen and ECA work primarily on muscle cells and that causes a rise inbody temp just as if you were working out. I don't know why this is such a difficult concept for some to understand, but I was sweating like hell recently, and I took my temp and it was 95.8. ON DNP!

DNP MECHANISMS

The basics first. DNP is a classified as a chemical poison. It's mode of action is to disrupt the ETC (electron transport chain) and cause uninhibited exchange of protons. This exchange of protons is what is responsible for making ADP into ATP. NOTHING can stop the disruption of this process once it starts. DNP works no matter what! High or low T3 has nothing to do with whether or not DNP affects the mitochondria and burns off extra energy. DNP gets into the cell and into the mitochondria and causes proton release. No other hormones are needed or noted.

Even so, it works in much the same way as clen or ECA or PPACA or thyroid. They ALL cause the metabolism to speed up. These all work via the mitochondria as well, although the non-DNP diet drugs work on the receptors first and DNP goes directly to the mitochondria the results are the same which is speeding up the metabolism to burn fat.

Some other important facts you should know are how ephedrine and beta-3 activation drugs work.

These both cause uncoupling of the ETC chain just like DNP! Ephedrin works part of its magic via beta-3's and much research has been done looking for a magic beta-3 drug. Why, we have it and it is called DNP! If you are sitting around and something is making you hotter, you are most likely experiencing an uncoupling of the ETC chain. No big deal, but DNP just causes a greater effect.

I knew there was a reason that you CANNOT die from DNP usage, at least the doses many are doing. I talked to a couple people about this but just couldn't find the info to prove it. Ok, so what does DNP do? It uncouples the ETC or oxidative phosphorylation as was elaborate upon above, allowing electron flow to go unchecked at maximal rate and resulting in heat production and ATP depletion.

ATP depletion is the key. What condition exists when you have totally exhausted all ATP and no more is being created? A very good instance we all know about is when you are dead and it is called 'rigor mortis'. Rigor mortis results because no more ATP is binding to the myosin head of the sarcomere in the muscle fibers.

So what does this have to do with us? No one has ever had rigor mortis on DNP or even severe cramping that has ever been documented. Furthermore, and to be more specific as to the uncoupler DNP, the electron gradient is collapsed and it runs unchecked at maximal as I have explained above, but as the gradient continues to increase electron transport becomes more difficult and the process SLOWS! Additionally, under very large artificially created electrochemical proton gradients, normal electron flow stops and may even result in

REVERSE electron transport flow!

All that was complicated and here is what it means. The respiration chain has a safety mechanism which allows for feedback controls to keep you from killing yourself. This is also another reason you will not want to do DNP for long periods. If you have taken enough as to create a large gradient the flow of electrons your burning of calories might even STOP! This will happen if you don't eat enough calories and appears to be more detrimental on a high fat type diet because as you will see below, glucose can ameliorate charge differentials in the mitochondria and at the cell surface while on DNP.

DNP works NO MATTER WHAT! It uncouples the electron transport train (ETC) and there is nothing you can do to stop it. Some have said it doesn't work after a small dose or only after taking DNP for 2 days or so. I think they are the same kind of person who would take a drink of beer and say, 'Oh, I'm not drunk so alcohol doesn't work'! Alcohol still affects your brain cells and hormone levels and slows down the metabolism. Just because you didn't drink enough to be drunk doesn't mean nothing happens!

DNP is anti-proteolytic. This means DNP does not break down protein via the mechanism through which DNP works. DNP is actually better for you than cardio because exercise is PROTEOLYTIC which in itself is another reason to not be doing a high fat diet. High fat diets and exercise both lower insulin and raise glucagon levels which cause breakdown of protein. It is a proven fact that 10-20% of energy from exercise comes from AA breakdown as well as release of glutamine from the cells. DNP burns calories and does not affect hormone levels. Someone said something about it causing ketosis which is likely if you don't eat any carbs but DNP is not, by itself going toaffect insulin levels like glucose disposal agents metformin or phenformin.

DNP is not going to be advantageous to muscle building. THIS DOES NOT DISAGREE WITH WHAT I WROTE ABOVE! It is anti-proteolytic via its mode of action, BUT if there is not enough energy in the cells to build muscle it ain't gonna happen. Again, diet is key.

DNP is one of the SAFEST drugs you can take!!!!! Why? Am I nuts?! I am basing this on DNP's mode of action. DNP has one purpose and mechanism and affects nothing else, but the mitochondria. DNP does not affect hormone levels as do clen, ECA, T3, etc. It has no side affects that you don't expect such as shakes or cramping. Compare DNP to some of the Drugs the FDA has approved and look at their side effects and then tell me what is safer!

After you read this study you need to ask yourself, need I say more? In the earlier paragraph on the mechanisms of DNP on the mitochondria I explained the safety mechanism which could keep DNP from being totally depleted of ATP. Some were saying ATP depletion would result in cell death. The study below illustrates another mechanism which I didn't know about. The crux of it can be summarized by this sentence: 'The failure to find a reduction in ATP concentration in either fibre type during prolonged exercise in the face of a progressive increase in the number of fibers showing little or no glycogen concentration suggests that protective mechanisms exist that prevent an energy crisis. The nature of these protective mechanisms remains to be elucidated. ' In other words,

When glycogen is gone there is a mechanism which keeps ATP from being depleted which is unknown at present!

*Courtesy of a BBer thread*


----------



## teewoods (Jul 16, 2004)

Some people claim dnp could induce muscle growth... i also doubt this. i


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have not heard it causes muscle growth but I have read that your system can stay in turbo mode if abused.

Weight loss without you wanting it.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

good read.

As for the induce in muscle growth, its mainly because it drains your muscle form glycogen etc, so when u come off and eat properly, you sort of refill the muscles, so u look more fuller but no extra growth.


----------



## Superted (Jun 2, 2004)

here lads i have a strong background in chmistry, i was wondering if this is the same stuff ive used in experiments in the past tho it was 2,4-DNP, any ideas?


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Not sure although it is an ingredient used in explosives and rat poison, not an ideal supplement!


----------



## Hallso (Sep 4, 2004)

Thats a good article!

DNP which is 2,4 DNP which is 2,4 Dinitrophenol

Take a couple of spoonfulls from ur chem class and see how hot you get


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

I'd prefer if no one tried taking a couple of spoonfulls of it (even if it was intended as a joke!)

doses most people use are 200-400mg ED. A tea spoon is about 5g! a couple will involve a trip to hospital followed by most likely death.

Please don't make jokes like that because it's only a matter of time until a lurker doesn't realise it's a joke and tries it.

Think then Type


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

A good friend of mine who is very intelligent (in some ways), is an awesome bodybuilder who has won Mr Eng/Scot/Caledonia used DNP and said it was the worst experience of his life. It made his ****, sweat, breath, everything about him stink. He couln't sleep because he was baking hot and shaking like a leaf.

This stuff is up there with insulin with regards to danger, if you get it wrong you could easily die, so don't take Bikers words lightly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Good read thanks. 1 question, why does it make my cvm yellow?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

prob cos its a dye agent too and makes every thing yellow... even some peoples sweat...


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Its strange i understand its a dye but i just find it weird how i ingest it and it gets in my harry munk


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea my mate was smashing his missus and jizzed yellow all over her belly


----------



## NewbieLifter (Jan 15, 2016)

Greyphantom said:


> Nice little bit on DNP... very dangerous if used unwisely...
> 
> Why you might want to use DNP.
> 
> ...


 I'm running DNP at the moment, if anyone has experience please could you comment on my weight loss thread "DNP 2016" Much appreciated


----------

